# I can't even tell anymore so...



## RWDPeanut (Nov 28, 2015)

I just give every PAX 1 star (unless they tip).

I give a ride from point A to B, typically good conversation, clean car, nice car, then I'll notice the PAX gave me a rating below 5. So I have been just giving every PAX a 1 since I cannot accurately judge who is going to give me a low rating for no reason.

I have a 4.78 rating too, so it's not terrible, just irritating. 

Honestly, no reason why every driver should not follow this strategy. Make PAX cringe every time they see they were 1 starred so they can feel some of the rating system pain.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Nine out of ten don't know they're even rated.


----------



## Suzdog (Nov 26, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Nine out of ten don't know they're even rated.


And it doesn't matter how low they go as Uber will never deactivate them for their "rating". It's a sick joke at Uber drivers expense. Uber is just making drivers feel important and it works. Look at those fools in Detroit driving Uber for 30 cents a mile. Unreal.


----------



## Uberwagoner (Oct 11, 2015)

This is why I one star people who are the least bit rude with me when I am doing my best to drive them safely. Or they try to blow out my speakers with their aux cord tunes. 

I may give a pax a 4 star if they are safe and are only slightly a bother such as wanting the music too loud. If I have Tha pax again and they are still a tool I one star them. Granted this is with Lyft so when I one star there is an actual sanction for the pax.

Tip or don't tip, no effect on rating. Be a tool who attempts to damage my vehicle in some way or have a pill 'tude or manners it does not matter if I am tipped, I one star. 

If a pax complains about me going to where they put the pin and it is wrong, I may 4 star or I may 1 star, it all depends on how they treat me for the rest of the ride.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Hahaha you give ur pax an aux chord??? Lololol


----------



## Uberwagoner (Oct 11, 2015)

MR5STAR said:


> Hahaha you give ur pax an aux chord??? Lololol


I have the bass setting on my car radio as a negative value. I also can control the volume from my steering wheel controls.

I am not a total hardliner. However, being a d-bag rates one a 1 star.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

I play the music I like and dont even give them the option. 4.9+ driver.


----------



## Uberwagoner (Oct 11, 2015)

MR5STAR said:


> I play the music I like and dont even give them the option. 4.9+ driver.


To each their own. 

The majority of my pax are respectful peeps, even when drunk. The few who are pills receive their 1 Star sanction and I move on.


----------

